# 20" Makita chainsaw question....



## Rick3401 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi,
I'm pulling hair out over this poser....20" Makita chainsaw idles fine and revs up great for about 1 minute then dies...every time. Any ideas? I've read in the manual there is a rev limiter that cuts out the spark at around 35,000 rpms...could this be the problem? Thanks for the input.


----------

